# INFERNO Starring Tom Hanks, Felicity Jones and Ben Foster debuts on Digital, 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray & DVD January 24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “A must-see thriller” ~ Bill Zwecker, CHICAGO SUN-TIMES
> “Lots of surprising twists and turns.” ~ Edward Douglas, NY DAILY NEWS
> “Another thrilling chapter in the Robert Langdon story!” ~ Dave Morales, FOX TV, Houston
> 
> ...






​


----------

